
Ask HN: How do I switch from Front End(Mobile) to Back End development - shade23
I&#x27;ve been working on Mobile Development for about 3 years. I&#x27;ve simply gotten bored of it. I&#x27;m good at it and enjoy solving the problems which come up due to fragmentation and the strict environment constraints.However this prevents me from focusing on actual self development and learning something because I spend more time focusing on compatibility and &quot;That new API which reduces the number of clicks&quot; and &quot;that cool library which does that complicated feature of you&quot;.<p>I have tried my hand at developing a few backend applications which are hobby projects and I have show that to people too. Yet everyone seems to focus on my lack of knowledge on Data structures and Algorithms(I&#x27;m not from a Computer Science background). And moreover, given the current trend  a lot of companies need good Mobile Developers and will not let you get into any other domain once they know about these skills. 
Are there folks who have successfully made such a switch? And how do you negotiate such switches with an organization.
======
sirrele
I would personally start with Node.js, and specifically Loopback. Its
extremely powerful, and will make sense to you from an API perspective. Get an
understanding of Models and get them attached to a local MySQL serve so you
can Query data. If you are looking to move to full-stack, look into Angular2
for your client. If you have any specific questions, lmk on how to get
started, please let me know!

